# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  ماهو تقيمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ..؟؟

## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم ارجو الجواب من الجميع على السؤال التالي :

ماهو تقيمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ..؟؟

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

جيد يتجه الى الاسوء مع مرور الايام

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> جيد يتجه الى الاسوء مع مرور الايام


 


 :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
لا ان شاء الله بتقدم بس بدنا همتكم يا شباب 
[/align]*

----------


## ابن العطار

المنتدى جيد جدا بس هو يريد النشاط فقط ليكون الاقوى والحركة وتحياتي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هو ممتاز بعلاقه أعضائه مع بعضهم على أرض الواقع وباقي الاشياء ان شاء الله مع الوقت وهمة الشباب والصبايا بكون لأفضل

----------

